# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Page crashing when trying to view attachment

## Falconius

Not sure if you wanted any feed back on this or not, but with the new limit sizes I've been trying to open the J.Edward's guild world map with the banners on it and it keeps crashing the attachment page and the page it's linked from when I open it, and other attachments on other pages if they happen to be open in separate tabs.  That file is apparently 9.97 mb (I think).  When I open up my latest attachment which is 8.somthing mb I haven't experienced problems with that.

I'm using Opera 	36.0.2130.65 on a 64 bit Windows 8 OS.

----------


## Josiah VE

It's very hard to view the full sized map in my browser (it's like 18000x9000 or something right?) so I tried to copy it onto the computer but gave me an error, too big or something.. But I still managed to get it working in the browser (super slow though)

----------


## J.Edward

> Not sure if you wanted any feed back on this or not, but with the new limit sizes I've been trying to open the J.Edward's guild world map with the banners on it and it keeps crashing the attachment page and the page it's linked from when I open it, and other attachments on other pages if they happen to be open in separate tabs.  That file is apparently 9.97 mb (I think).  When I open up my latest attachment which is 8.somthing mb I haven't experienced problems with that.
> 
> I'm using Opera 	36.0.2130.65 on a 64 bit Windows 8 OS.





> It's very hard to view the full sized map in my browser (it's like 18000x9000 or something right?) so I tried to copy it onto the computer but gave me an error, too big or something.. But I still managed to get it working in the browser (super slow though)


Ok. Wasn't sure if that would be a problem or not. I'll put up a half size map [9000x4500] like i had been doing.
I'll have that up in a minute. Sorry for that.

Edit - Change it to smaller size. If there are still problems, let me know.

----------

